# Favorite Opera Singers



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I can't say I know any names that I enjoy, but there is a CD of Mozart Arias called "Mozart Gala" that I much enjoy the singing on.

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Gala-...=1&keywords=mozart+gala&qid=1586002936&sr=8-3

IMO, it takes the greatest of control to make Opera sound pleasant, and most of the time, singers are over using vibrato, to my ears at least.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Wolfgang Windgassen and, especially, Kirsten Flagstad are my favorites in opera. 

I always enjoy Gottlob Frick as well.

I thought Flagstad the greatest voice and singer of the 20th century; she was equally good in lied. 

There was, of course, no voice that matched the beauty of tenor Fritz Wunderlich. He was the most unique voice of the 20th century although often accused of not being a very good actor.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I sometimes enjoy listening to a whole opera on a rainy day when nobody else is at home, but I'm not a real opera fan. I do think that knowing the opera literature, besides being enjoyable in itself, helps one appreciate other classical music. This is an idea that the late virtuoso pianist Raymond Lewenthal frequently brought up in his lectures. As for names I enjoy, there are many, but there are some voices that are foundational for me. They are:

Soprano: Anna Moffo
Mezzo-soprano: Kathleen Ferrier
Tenor: Mario Lanza
Baritone: Olaf Bär
Bass: Alexander Kipnis

All of these artists are known for performances outside of operatic roles, singing arias, Lieder, folk repertoire, and so forth. I mention them specifically in response to your post because they exemplify for me "pleasant" operatic voices.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

seitzpf said:


> I sometimes enjoy listening to a whole opera on a rainy day when nobody else is at home, but I'm not a real opera fan. I do think that knowing the opera literature, besides being enjoyable in itself, helps one appreciate other classical music. This is an idea that the late virtuoso pianist Raymond Lewenthal frequently brought up in his lectures. As for names I enjoy, there are many, but there are some voices that are foundational for me. They are:
> 
> Soprano: Anna Moffo
> Mezzo-soprano: Kathleen Ferrier
> ...


Just picked one at random, Anna Moffo, spectacular. Exactly what I'm looking for, there is certainly a distinction between singers with more control than others I think.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

Birgit Nilsson in Solti's Ring is a standout for me: such power!
Plus Maria Callas in just about anything she sang, but especially the last act of Tosca.
Owen Brannigan in several Britten operas: utterly distinctive.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> IMO, it takes the greatest of control to make Opera sound pleasant, and most of the time, singers are over using vibrato, to my ears at least.


As a singer and lover of great singing, I agree completely. Excessive vibrato is a fault, and there's too much tolerance of it in opera today. In the best singers, vibrato merely enlivens the tone, as it does for instrumentalists; most of us wouldn't want to hear a violin concerto played entirely without vibrato, and the same goes for singers. Unlike instrumental vibrato, vibrato in trained voices is a natural, spontaneous phenomenon, not something applied by choice (though it can be suppressed voluntarily), and its qualities differ among singers, but if it dominates our awareness or obscures pitch it's usually a sign of bad vocal technique or physical debility, including old age.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I always thought Joan Sutherland had a unique voice. Never heard anyone sing this better than her, not even her own version with Bonynge.






Lucia Popp is another favourite. She's at her best here.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Here are a few in no particular order ... and I won't categorize them because it only encourages the fach-natics who need little enough encouragement :lol:

Norman Bailey
Alberto Remedios
Tito Gobbi
Barbara Hannigan
Nicolai Gedda
Herman Prey
Maria Callas (mostly pre-1960)
Janet Baker
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf
Paolo Montarsolo
Christa Ludwig


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I always thought Joan Sutherland had a unique voice. Never heard anyone sing this better than her, not even her own version with Bonynge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joan was great!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

There are a few good Mozart recitals discs out there:
Peter Schreier ( Teldec)
Edith Mathis
Kathleen Battle on Emi / Warner she made another one on DG good but not so outstanding.
With a bit of vibrato but unmissable Lucia Popp also on EMI/ Warner


----------



## ZeR0 (Apr 7, 2020)

I especially enjoy hearing Birgit Nilsson, Kirsten Flagstad, Christa Ludwig, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, and Maria Callas.


----------

